# Anyone ever buy from Kitty Kaboom on eBay?



## hatebear (Feb 3, 2010)

I was looking at their shop here:
http://stores.ebay.com/kittykaboom

I'm thinking about buying a set of red fox ears and a tail for Califur but am debating whether to get them from this seller or not. The reviews are good and everything looks gorgeous in the pictures.  Just thought it worth a quick ask here in case anyone has some more input. 

I don't have the time or skill to make my own stuff to wear right now and I fully understand that crafting things like this take a good amount of time so while the price is pretty high I can totally understand, just curious about wear and tear before I save up and drop that kind of money.

If anyone know anything about this persons goods I'd love to hear....or if anyone knows a place to get good red fox ears/tail or maybe even red panda ears/tail. 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 3, 2010)

This is just my own thoughts, I've heard of this person before and I've not heard bad things. However that said, I think you can find a good tail and ear set cheaper if you look around, and perhaps better shaped.

If you like how it looks though, go with it. If the reviews are all good, than it means that the person has a good rep.
EDIT: WTF she needs work on the shape of those things. Some of them just look, not like tails at all.
EDIT EDIT: I would suggest looking around more. You can find a list here of some makers: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 3, 2010)

I have seen those exact same items by another user/ sory dont know original. but those are resale, thats why so pricy


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 3, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Red-Fox-ears-an...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414cb447b9 
-ears
^get me a set. im broke,,,,,,,


----------



## Bir (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow. Those ears are crazy. xD I have yet to make ears, but I DO make tails! ^___^

Here's a picture of my most recent tail:







If you're interested, feel free to visit my shop, link is located in my signature. ^^


----------



## hatebear (Feb 3, 2010)

Trpdwarf - Thank you for the links! ;0)


----------



## hatebear (Feb 3, 2010)

Bir said:


> Wow. Those ears are crazy. xD I have yet to make ears, but I DO make tails! ^___^
> 
> Here's a picture of my most recent tail:
> 
> ...


Your tails are lovely...I'm just a nut who over worries about matching my tail and ears just so.  =oP


----------



## hatebear (Feb 3, 2010)

*OMG! So many choices!*

Thanks to all for your help and input. I see that I've got a LOT of looking around to do. The more I see, the more I want paw gloves, shoe covers, a tail and full head. Damn...so much beautiful work out there! Thanks again!


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd make em for you supper cheep 
but I don't have any pictures to show my handy work which is pretty important
I'n going to Califur too I'm making a fursuit to wear to it


----------



## Bir (Feb 4, 2010)

hatebear said:


> Your tails are lovely...I'm just a nut who over worries about matching my tail and ears just so.  =oP



I can match colors. =3

The pink color in the tail I posted had to match this set of ears the owner bought:
http://pawstar.com/merch_product_detail.php?id=3061&category=cosplay&current_section=cosplay_ears

\If you have a pair of ears or would like me to copy an exact color, I can and I have. ^^


----------

